# Comment sauvegarder les derniers onglets FireFox ?



## Oliv33 (6 Juin 2010)

Salut all

Dans Firefox, savez vous comment faire pour que:

- SI j'ai 10 onglets d'ouvert, que Firefox me les sauvegarde à la fermeture
- A l'ouverture, Firefox me rétablie mes derniers onglets.

J'ai bien sur regardé dans les options et la seule option de disponible est: "au demarrage de firefox "afficher les dernies onglets ............" cette option est bien validée, mai ne marche pas.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2010)

bonjour

en préambule
mettre à jour tes infos là 





savoir que t'as un pc en windows 7 n'est d'aucune utilité ici

ensuite préambule2
il y a erreur de section

table d'orientation des  forums macg

ce fil sera déplacé ou fermé par un modo

ensuite le sujet

entretien du mac?

t'as testé Firefox sur une AUTRE session?
ceci afin de voir si  une preference locale à la session 1 serait naze 
commencer par ca

----
il existe  des tonnes d'extensions FF de gestion d'onglets
dire si tu en utilises
ou en tester une ou 2
(par exemple  tab mix plus , très bien)


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Juin 2010)

Oliv33 a dit:


> Salut all
> 
> Dans Firefox, savez vous comment faire pour que:
> 
> ...


----------



## Oliv33 (6 Juin 2010)

Merci pour vos réponse.
J'ai mis mon profil à jour 
Je ne trouve pas sa bien pratique de sauvegarder manuellement mes onglets avant chaque fermeture 
Sous les conseil de pascalformac je vais regarder du coté des extensions.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2010)

commence par tester une autre session


----------



## Oliv33 (8 Juin 2010)

J'ai bien essayé avec une autre session, pareil.
Je suis en pleine recherche d'une extension, mais rien trouvé pour le moment

EDIT: Solution trouvé grâce à l'extension: "Gestionnaire de session"


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2010)

fais preuve de l'esprit d'entraide , et pas qu'en tant que demandeur
aide les autres !
 c'était quoi la cause et  solution?


----------



## Oliv33 (8 Juin 2010)

Je te rassure ej suis dans cet esprit et c'est pour cela que j'ai déjà édité mon message pour dire que j'ai installé le module Firefox "Gestionnaire de session". Seul inconvénient , si on ferme totalement Firefox, sa ne sauvegarde pas les onglets.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2010)

se touner vers des gestionnaires...d'onglets


----------



## SmoozyB (30 Avril 2012)

j'ai eut le même problème que oliv 33.

En cherchant un peu je suis aller sur : Firefox / Quitter firefox (cmd Q)
et en faisant cela on peut restaurer tout nos onglets après fermeture.

En espérant que cela puisse t'aider


Cordialement SmB


----------

